# Closing Up Shop



## Tilltheend (May 6, 2014)

Hello everyone, and Good Afternoon!

I read the rules for this forum, and I believe I am not breaking any of them. If I am, I sincerely apologize.

I first wanted to express my appreciation for sites like this. I look at these sites as forms of harm prevention in the AAS world. And that is something I believe to be very beneficial. I've been bodybuilding for decades, but I never got into AAS until about 8 years ago (thankfully). To be honest, if my friends were doing it when I was younger, I can't say I wouldn't have tried it then. But I got lucky and didn't stumble into it until I was already an old man. Like many, after I was introduced to AAS, I found myself searching for a source. I've had both very good and very negative experiences with sources. 

Eventually I found a good source. Product was great, shipping time was pretty fast and the prices weren't too steep either. Once I was comfortable using him, my friends gave me a bunch of money and we all threw in on a large order. Well, that's when it happened. I had been ripped off for smaller orders in the past, but nothing like this. I don't even want to mention how much money was taken from my friends and I. At that point, I decided I would never order from a UGL again. 

I spent more time ocassionally getting ripped off or receiving inferior products when I began sourcing my own raw powders. I figured with my work background, this would be cake. 

After some trial and error (and a bit of frustration), I found an AMAZING raw source. One that has been sending me very high quality products ever since. Most people, including myself, will attest that everything I make is comparable to pharma quality. 

I first started off making batches of things I wanted to use myself. Then I made some for some friends, and then my friends' friends and so on. I've had a great time doing all this over the years. But I just became blessed enough to move away and get closer to my family. 

Before I left, I made sure that I had everything my regulars would need to hold them over. I still have a good amount of products left over that I'd like to get rid of as soon as possible. I never set out to make a ton of money doing this. Which is why my prices are so typically low. Now, I don't have any interest in meeting new people in this new area and trying to create customers. I was told doing it this way online would be my best option. 

My friend used to do this big time a while back. He's been helping me out with all the ins and outs when it comes to using the internet, sending packs etc. 

I'm hoping to retire from this once everything is gone. But, if demand on here or from back home becomes too intense, I may stick around for a little while longer. I'm just going to play it by ear for now. I'll leave my pricelist down below. After I sell any products, I'll edit this post to reflect what I still have left. Of course, if anyone has any questions for me, don't hesitate to ask me!

Oils - All 10mL vials filled to the top

Test Prop 100mg - $25 (14)
Test Cyp  200mg - $30 (10)
Test Enan 250mg - $35 (23)
Deca        250mg - $40 (6)
Sustanon  350mg - $45 (8)
SuperTest 400mg - $50 (11)
Tren A      100mg - $40 (18)
Mast P     100mg - $35 (16)
EQ           250mg - $35 (7)
TNE          100mg - $20 (16)

Caps - All items listed contain 40 caps

Dbol    25mg - $20 (5)
Adrol   25mg - $20 (12)
Anavar 25mg - $30 (4)
Superdrol 10mg - $20 (6)
Halo        10mg - $20 (4)
Winny  25mg - $20 (11)
Adex   0.25mg - $20 (24)
Clomid 50mg - $25 (8)
Nolva   50mg - $25 (8)
Cialis  10mg - $20 (13)
Viagra 25mg - $20 (11)

Peptides/Others

HCG 5000iu - $25 (7)
Melanotan 2 10mg - $25 (12)
HGH Frag 2mg - $15 (8)
MGF 2mg        - $15 (8)

HGH

I have a couple cases of HGH that were never sold

Red Top HGH - Kit is 10x10iu (100iu) - $200
Hygetropin HGH - Kit is 25x8iu (200iu) - $500

All HGH products are still in their original packaging, directly from the factory. 

***************************IMPORTANT**************************** Please be aware that both the Sust and Test 400 contain a small amount of EO. If you are sensitive to EO, please contact me before ordering either of those items. 

I believe that covers just about all of it. My friend also helped me out when it comes to packing and shipping boxes, taking payment etc. 

Everything mentioned above is ready to go. I will ship packs as soon as I can verify payment was accepted. 

It will be easiest for my to accept payments from GreenDot Moneypak card and Reloadit Card. I can also accept payment through places like Wester Union and Moneygram if neccessary. 

There is no minimum order at this time. Shipping is US domestic only. Shipping cost is only $10 to be added to the total of the order. 

I will keep this thread updated as my inventory continually dwells. The numbers in the parenthesis are how many of each item I have left, so I will edit them as needed.

Feel free to ask me any questions you can come up with! You can also PM me here or email me at scammer@safe-mail.net Thanks!!

Rob


----------



## regular (May 6, 2014)

Scott, you aren't wanted here.

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/12544-Scammer-Tilltheend


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 6, 2014)

I am disappointed LNE is not listed.....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 6, 2014)

I want to know if it was smooth peanut butter or chunky?


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 6, 2014)

My check is in the mail. Made it out to uncle Z.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 6, 2014)

regular said:


> Scott, you aren't wanted here.
> 
> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/12544-Scammer-Tilltheend



Good job Reg....


----------



## Mrfreakazoid (May 6, 2014)

I cant Believe you typed all that for Nothing.Looks like ur Email addy says it all...


----------



## NbleSavage (May 6, 2014)

I never got to ask him if he had TNE (Tillacle-No Ester)...le sigh...


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 6, 2014)

thought he read the rules o well what a waist of time


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 6, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Good job Reg....



Dont look like we can view that thread.


----------



## regular (May 6, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> Dont look like we can view that thread.



I fixed the link, try now


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 6, 2014)

Regs have you joined me and POB in our anti-cobra kai campaign?


----------



## regular (May 6, 2014)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Regs have you joined me and POB in our anti-cobra kai campaign?



I have indeed.


----------



## graniteman (May 6, 2014)

A good comedian always goes  ''one n out''...


----------



## TheExperiment (May 6, 2014)

where is the free cat with every order?


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 6, 2014)

OldAndJacked said:


> ***************************IMPORTANT**************************** Please be aware that both the Sust and Test 400 contain a small amount of EO. If you are sensitive to EO, please contact me before ordering either of those items



Dammit!!! I was getting ready to buy all that T400 and Sust but I'm allergic to EO. Good thing Tiller warned me 1st. Id of ended up getting screwed.


----------



## pharmacist (May 6, 2014)

Quite a story you have here ...


----------



## speech (May 7, 2014)

I'll take it all!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 7, 2014)

do u still get a lucky cat foot with every order?


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 7, 2014)

Orders over $2 gets a pac of honey roasted cat testicles....


----------



## mistah187 (May 7, 2014)

And a slightly used peanut butter f sock with any order over 5.


----------



## JackC4 (May 8, 2014)

I sent him my life's savings??  He's GTG right ?


----------



## bronco (May 8, 2014)

JackC4 said:


> I sent him my life's savings??  He's GTG right ?



Yes… You will be jacked in no time


----------



## stonetag (May 8, 2014)

Who the fuk is this dude, just your run of the mill scammer?


----------



## bronco (May 8, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Who the fuk is this dude, just your run of the mill scammer?



Tiltheend. And yes to the second part of your question


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 8, 2014)

His  email is scammer@wtfe.com was that edited or is he that much of a tool? Love avi too should be youngandfat . Not oldandjacked


----------



## regular (May 8, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> His  email is scammer@wtfe.com was that edited or is he that much of a tool? Love avi too should be youngandfat . Not oldandjacked



I updated it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 21, 2018)

Is  LNE back around? I wanna be a monster


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 21, 2018)

Btw kids this is why you don't send random mother****ers your money after finding their list posted online.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 21, 2018)

This guys the reason I can never find a matching pair of socks...


----------



## rocco-x (Jul 21, 2018)

Old ass thread but a classic. Came close to ordering from this POS once years ago...sooo glad I opted not to.

Hopefully he's laying in a ditch somewhere feeding the woims.


----------



## DonaldPump (Jul 21, 2018)

Wonder what kind of socks he uses


----------

